# TU Veterans



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Trout Unlimited has formed a Veterans Service Partnership, that (among other things) sponsors outings for veterans with disabilities. Alan Folger, the Director of VSP invited me to join him, and five other veterans, on a trip to Montana. We fly fished the local rivers and streams, and everyone caught fish . . . some for the first time. 

In the evenings I met with Alan and developed a plan, in cooperation with Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing, to help veterans in Texas. I have recently been assigned as the volunteer Program Lead for this area of Texas.

Four of our veterans were combat injured in Iraq/Afghanistan and all were true heroes. Our wounded warriors received first class treatment and bonds of friendship were formed. 

It is was a WIN - WIN. 

Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing is moving forward in the local area and our first fly tying session is at the VA hospital in San Antonio next week. Anyone wanting more information, please contact me by PM, or reply to this thread on this website. 

Let's go fishing


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

How cool. Thanks, Mike. Great pics also.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Great job! The colors and pics looked beautiful up there.
What area of Colorado were you in?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Montana

We were fishing the Big Hole River


----------

